
NSA Collects MS Windows Error Information - arca_vorago
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/08/nsa_collects_ms.html
======
arca_vorago
"Microsoft's Software is Malware"

[https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/malware-
microsoft.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/malware-microsoft.html)

